# Pensacola spring break fishing trip



## finatick (Dec 29, 2014)

Taking the family on spring break to Pensacola and would like to take my 12 year old daughter out in the gulf for a six to 8 hr trip. Any suggestions?


----------



## big gordie (Jan 3, 2018)

finatick said:


> Taking the family on spring break to Pensacola and would like to take my 12 year old daughter out in the gulf for a six to 8 hr trip. Any suggestions?


Been going to that area for 20 years in the spring. That time of year you can catch all the fish you want right in the surf, and most of them are great eating. Just because you don't see many people fishing that doesn't mean there not there. My best advice is to go to pencicolafishingforum.com at you can see how to do it and all the reports. Its really easy and it doesn't take real heavy gear. Fresh shrimp, or sand fleas is all you need for bait. Check out the web sites for surf fishing the gulf.. Good Luck Caught many fish with my girls


----------



## finatick (Dec 29, 2014)

I never gave that a thought. I might just do that. Thanks


----------



## Hoot (Nov 15, 2001)

When you check the Pensacola fishing forum be sure to read about reading the surf. Finding cuts in the sandbars are key to finding fish.

If you need any tackle or rigging specifics you can PM me, I've fished that stretch of sand for a long time.


----------



## Milbo (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm going to try surf fishing for the first time at Gulf Shores in April. I have one 11ft surf rod I am going to set out in hopes of catching a Red or a small shark. I will probably pack another smaller set up for pompano and whiting. What do you recommend for a second lighter rod?


----------



## Hoot (Nov 15, 2001)

You will still want a long rod for pomps and whiting, something that will handle 4 oz of lead and keep your line above the waves. If you want to cast lures you can use a 7' medium heavy to throw spoons, topwater or 1/2 oz jigheads with trailers.

Be sure to give your gear a good freshwater rinse after every outing.


----------



## Milbo (Jan 5, 2011)

I thought about taking a Cabelas 9'ft MH, fast tip rod I use for steelhead. I can still cast lead heads for flounder or rig for pompano. Do you like mono (20#) or braid with floro leader? 
I know what you mean about rinsing off reels. We were kayak fishing off Marathon Key last year and my son-in-law got his reel wet. He did not get it rinsed off and it was junk in a matter of a few days. Good thing it wasn't a High $ reel.


----------



## Hoot (Nov 15, 2001)

I have used mono and braid in the surf with equal results. I use braid on my bait rods for casting distance and it also allows me to go to a heavier leader if I decide to go after bigger fish.


----------

